# Need pictures of your tanks for a website



## JCoxRocks (Mar 22, 2005)

Feel free to use either my 125g or 38g in my sig below. Those two are nice enough to use. My other 38 (breeder grow out) and my 20g (shrimp tank) arent so hot.

J


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

i'd give you pics, but my tank looks terrible right now. soz


----------



## anubiasnick (Mar 20, 2011)

Sure matie feel free , but I have no idea how to link them to this message , so youi will have to go through my profile lol


----------



## jmowbray (Dec 20, 2009)

Go right ahead... the tanks are linked in my sig.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Go ahead and use mine if you'd like


----------



## trixella (Jan 24, 2011)

Here's my 4 1/2 month old tank so far. Still has a ways to go...


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

here's my 20 gallon


----------



## Shark1505 (Apr 16, 2011)

Thanks everyone so far. It all looks so amazing!!!


----------



## VeeSe (Apr 16, 2011)

I'd post mine but I don't want to have the worst picture by far =)


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

jkan0228 said:


> Go ahead and use mine if you'd like


That's absolutely awesome !!!
Here's my plain & simple 75 gal discus tank:
http://s1105.photobucket.com/albums/h357/discuspaul/FTS-Osaka260


----------



## daverock1337 (Jan 17, 2011)

feel free to use any of my pics in my photobucket of my tank


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

discuspaul said:


> That's absolutely awesome !!!
> Here's my plain & simple 75 gal discus tank:
> http://s1105.photobucket.com/albums/h357/discuspaul/FTS-Osaka260


Thanks, 
Apparently not one really comments on my Journal


----------



## LoriF (Jun 11, 2011)

You can use this one if you like. It's not fully grown in yet but I think that it looks nice
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/yourtanks.php?do=view&id=2633


----------



## Shark1505 (Apr 16, 2011)

Looks great so far, anyone else?


----------



## demonr6 (Mar 14, 2011)

Feel free to use my journal pics if you would like.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

You can go to town on the pics in any of my journals. All I ask in return is you show us the link of your finished website when completed.


----------



## JCoxRocks (Mar 22, 2005)

speedie408 said:


> you can go to town on the pics in any of my journals. All i ask in return is you show us the link of your finished website when completed.


+1

j


----------



## anubiasnick (Mar 20, 2011)

what this new site called? have you got a link?


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

You can use mine in my sig if you like. I would like to see the site when its done as well.


----------



## Shark1505 (Apr 16, 2011)

Awesome, I'm using some of the pics but the coding process is tougher than I thought. The website is not quite done yet but I will show it to you all when it is done. I am looking for nanos, 5-10 gallon tanks, and large tanks if anyone else has any pics. I will mention your name on the website.


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jul 29, 2008)

Feel free to use any pictures of my 5 gallon emersed plant tank.


----------



## trixella (Jan 24, 2011)

My 8 gallon Fluval Flora and 37 gallon riparium...


----------



## sevenyearnight (May 1, 2011)

I don't have a good camera, and it's not the best looking tank, so I won't be offended at all if you don't want to use it lol. But here is my low tech 75


----------



## zainey_04 (May 24, 2011)

Here you go! Feel free to use any of these.


----------

